# Google's cheapo Pixel USB-C earphones offer 'exceptional' value



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

This might ease the pain if I ever am forced into buying a phone without as something as useful as a regular  headphone socket.









> But then Apple and others got it into their heads that the 3.5mm analog audio jack occupied too much valuable space inside our phones, and _poof_ went the headphone jack.
> 
> The obvious replacement for our cheap and trusty analog earphones was to be a pair of _USB-C_ earphones, given how USB-C is well on its way to becoming truly universal across the same set of devices where the 3.5mm port was omnipresent. But right up until now, that product didn’t exist. Last year, my colleague Helen Havlak documented the travails of trying to procure a half-decent pair of USB-C buds at a reasonable price. Essential tried to provide an answer and failed. Libratone built what are still probably the best USB-C earphones, but those cost $149.
> 
> And now Google waltzes in with a pair of $30 buds that make everything better. The Pixel USB-C earbuds get all the essentials right: they sound great, they’re comfortable to wear, they’re compatible with most modern devices, and they’re affordable.





> I tested the Pixel USB-C earbuds with a variety of recent Android smartphones, including Samsung’s Galaxy Note 9 and Huawei’s freshly minted Mate 20 Pro, and every one of them worked nicely with the buds. The same goes for laptops; Chromebooks, Windows machines, and MacBooks all recognized them. USB-C is still not out of its fragmented mess stage of compatibility. However, I can say that if you buy these USB-C earphones with the intent to use them with other relatively new devices, you can probably rest assured they’ll work well together.
> 
> Unless you’re up to your eyeballs in the Apple ecosystem and Lightning is the most common port on your devices, it’s hard to think of many reasons _not_ to own a pair of these Pixel USB-C earbuds. The Pixel USB-C buds are exceptional in their particular combination of cost, compatibility, sound, and comfort. They sound far better than their price would suggest, and they bring the convenience we used to have with analog earphones back to our modern digital age



Google Pixel USB-C earbuds review: more than okay Google


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 17, 2018)

At least with wireless buds you can have your phone charging while you listen. These are the worst of both worlds, surely?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 17, 2018)

I like the hard plastic design, similar to Apple. I'm not a fan of the rubbery in ear types which block out external sounds so much its disconcerting. 

That said, I'm not sure I would go back to wired earbuds ever again.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2018)

Ah google made them, that suddenly makes losing the headphone jack 'not so bad'


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> At least with wireless buds you can have your phone charging while you listen. These are the worst of both worlds, surely?


Except wireless buds only last five hours at best and then you're left with two pointless bits of expensive ear decoration.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 17, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> At least with wireless buds you can have your phone charging while you listen. These are the worst of both worlds, surely?


I dunno, at least with wired headphones your headphones never run out of battery, 6 of one surely?


----------



## lefteri (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Except wireless buds only last five hours at best and then you're left with two pointless bits of expensive ear decoration.


ha,  great minds!


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Ah google made them, that suddenly makes losing the headphone jack 'not so bad'


No - removing the headphone jack is a fucking stupid backward move and if Apple fanboys weren't so dazzled by the Apple Distortion Field they'd admit that a universal, works-with-everything, no batteries needed, cheap socket that lets you charge your phone as you listen is something that_ all _phones should come with, even if it means that the phone is going to be 0.1mm thicker, or whatever.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2018)

I've got these, they last a full 9-5 working day without needing to be charged, for £17!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DQJ865V/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I've got these, they last a full 9-5 working day without needing to be charged, for £17!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DQJ865V/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Amazing review too! Be sure to update us on that amazeballs eight hour battery life in a few months (if the earphones last that long!)



> Unfortunately, they didn't last long. In little more than a week, the left earbud just hissed and the unit wouldn't hold a charge.


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Except wireless buds only last five hours at best and then you're left with two pointless bits of expensive ear decoration.


My wireless buds (not those ludicrous looking Airpods) go for 8 hours or so.

As an Android user, I was horrified when Apple removed the headphone jack, but for various reasons I switched to an iPhone a year ago, and going wireless has been one of the best things about the move. Wireless charging, wireless headphones. Wonderful. I can't remember the last time I had to plug anything into my phone.


----------



## cheesethief (Oct 17, 2018)

I really can't get used to the daft looking apple wireless ear thingys... they look like some joker's cut the cables off and the owner has yet to notice the lack of noise...


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

strung out said:


> My wireless buds go for 8 hours or so.
> 
> As an Android user, I was horrified when Apple removed the headphone jack, but for various reasons I switched to an iPhone a year ago, and going wireless has been one of the best things about the move. Wireless charging, wireless headphones. Wonderful. I can't remember the last time I had to plug anything into my phone.


But you can remember the last time you had to plug in your earphones for charging. Like every day. But all batteries degrade so sooner rather than later that 8 hour battery life will go down and down until you probably have to lob the things away.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Amazing review too! Be sure to update us on that amazeballs battery life in a few months (if the earphones last that long!)



I've had them since November last year, they are fine. Were purchased on a lightning deal, so god knows why lack of reviews, many more of the same product with plenty of heavy reliable amazon customer reviews!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2018)

Headphone conversations on here  is everyone just regurgitating the same shit from every phone release thread on here in the past 24 months, it's getting boring.


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> But you can remember the last time you had to plug in your earphones for charging. Like every day. But all batteries degrade so sooner rather than later that 8 hour battery life will go down and down until you probably have to lob the things away.


They're still going fine after a year.

And yes, I plug them in to charge once every couple of days, that's less often than if I had to plug/unplug them every time I wanted to listen to something on my phone.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I've had them since November last year, they are fine. Were purchased on a lightning deal, so god knows why lack of reviews, many more of the same product with plenty of heavy reliable amazon customer reviews!


The dodgy reviews are usually the ones praising the product, not verified purchasers saying its crap!


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Headphone conversations on here  is everyone just regurgitating the same shit from every phone release thread on here in the past 24 months, it's getting boring.


Sorry, I can't hear you. My earphones have just run out of battery


----------



## dervish (Oct 17, 2018)

I bought a pair of these on a whim. Cost me £23 cos they were on offer and I couldn't be happier with them, they sound surprisingly good, stay firmly in my ears and come with a charging box which gives them about a 12 hour battery life. They switch on and pair as soon as I take them out of the box and just work. 

I have a headphone socket on my phone and a Quad bit DAC, plugging in my wired headphones definitely sounds better but actually bluetooth headphones are just more convenient.


----------



## Cid (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Amazing review too! Be sure to update us on that amazeballs eight hour battery life in a few months (if the earphones last that long!)



Well try these instead then.

It took me ages to get around to changing, but it's miles more convenient tbh. Mine get 8-9 hours... Fine, maybe that'll drop with time but they're cheap enough you can have two pairs simultaneously. And, before you say anything about having to own two of something, I did that anyway because cables wear out, or get caught in something.

I've still got a pair of wired Shure SE215s, and they are much better for music (they should be at 5x the price). But they're reserved for listening at home these days (which is probably sensible given that I've broken a couple of pairs).


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

dervish said:


> I have a headphone socket on my phone and a Quad bit DAC, plugging in my wired headphones definitely sounds better but actually bluetooth headphones are just more convenient.


There's a good piece here re: sound quality - Does Bluetooth Really Sound Worse? | Pitchfork

I don't want to have to drag around a 'charging box' on my travels, btw.


----------



## dervish (Oct 17, 2018)

Drag around? Have a look at it, it's a tiny box which you keep them in, incredibly convenient.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

dervish said:


> Drag around? Have a look at it, it's a tiny box which you keep them in, incredibly convenient.


It's just another thing to forget/leave at home/forget to charge.


----------



## dervish (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> It's just another thing to forget/leave at home/forget to charge.



Yes. Like all the other things. Except this one charges and holds your headphones.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

dervish said:


> Yes. Like all the other things. Except this one charges and holds your headphones.


I have never, ever in my entire life put my earphones in a special box!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> I have never, ever in my entire life put my earphones in a special box!



What, you just let the cable get tangled up in your pocket/bag. Sacrilege. Amazed the cables last.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> What, you just let the cable get tangled up in your pocket/bag. Sacrilege. Amazed the cables last.


I'm usually wearing them, and the earphones I use don't tangle so easily. But at least they never, ever run out of battery and I can charge my phone at the same time as I'm listening through them! That changes everything. Again.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 17, 2018)

Little box is way preferable to tangled cords, which catch on things and get yanked out, or fray over time. Not once have I run out of battery. You'd have to be listening for hours and hours to get to that point, which I never do. Going back to corded earphones seems like a step back.


----------



## Mrs D (Oct 17, 2018)

Who'd ever think that some people prefer one thing whereas some other people prefer something else?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 17, 2018)

Yeah, but it wouldn't be urban if we didn't argue ad infinitum about why our own personal tech choices are superior to everyone elses.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 17, 2018)

I was always against the removal of the headphone jack but didn't actually use it much so despite reservations, I got a Pixel 2.

I have been unable to listen to music more times since I got my Pixel 2 than I can remember.

Went to London on a bus, with headphones, but forgot my little adaptor. No music for me. 8 hours with delays. Not great.

On the journey back I knew I couldn't handle that long again so went to one of those phone shops that sell everything. Bought a USB-C to jack convertor (for ten fucking pounds, the rip off wankers  ) and got on the bus. I plugged it in and was greeted with a message that the audio interface was not compatible with my device. 

The other day I had some mates around and we wanted some tunes on after we'd been out. My laptop was in some boot loop due to a failed OS update (Macs 'Just Work' eh?  ) and my mates phone was dead. I've just moved house and still haven't unpacked everything, and that little fucking adaptor is in a box somewhere.

I have cables for nearly every connection there ever was, but still couldn't put any tunes on.

The jack was totally fine as it was. Absolutely no need to go down this bluetooth path and fuck audio stuff up for the forseeable future.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah, but it wouldn't be urban if we didn't argue ad infinitum about why our own personal tech choices are superior to everyone elses.


I'm not claiming any kind of personal superiority here, but I've yet to hear a coherent argument that says that the removal of a universal, fits-everything, needs-no-batteries headphone socket is a good idea. I've nothing against bluetooth earphones, but _removing _the option of a socket is nothing but a backwards step providing absolutely no benefits I can think of (apart from saving_ tiniest_ amount of space).

But I'm ears, urban. Tell me what's good about taking away the earphone socket!


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I was always against the removal of the headphone jack but didn't actually use it much so despite reservations, I got a Pixel 2.
> 
> I have been unable to listen to music more times since I got my Pixel 2 than I can remember.
> 
> ...


I had exactly the same thing when I was doing the sound for a friend's gig last week. They wanted to play music between the acts but none of them could plug in their iPhones because they didn't have a headphone jack. Luckily mine did, so I saved the day!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm not claiming any kind of personal superiority here, but I've yet to hear a coherent argument that says that the removal of a universal, fits-everything, needs-no-batteries headphone socket is a good idea. I've noting against bluetooth earphones, but removing the option of a socket is nothing but a backwards step providing absolutely no benefits I can think of (apart from saving_ tiniest_ amount of space).
> 
> But I'm ears, urban. Tell me what's good about taking away the earphone socket!


There's no argument from a consumer's point of view.

Headphone socket didn't stop you going wireless if you wanted to, nor did it stop you charging while you listen (wired or wireless listening).

To do either of those now, you need either an adaptor or new equipment. And the sound quality is worse.

It's a total fail.


----------



## Mrs D (Oct 17, 2018)

As someone who never uses headphones while outside or with a mobile phone, I think it's great that future phones might not have this pointless big hole in the bottom.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

Mrs D said:


> As someone who never uses headphones while outside or with a mobile phone, I think it's great that future phones might not have this pointless big hole in the bottom.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 17, 2018)

The Apple argument as we all know, it that it was a decades old design requirement which limited their ability to innovate the future design of their iphones.

Have as much sympathy with that as you want, but they calculated that the vast majority of people can live with it, and they were right.

I'm not arguing that removing the mini jack made anyone's lives any better, just that not enough people saw it as a big deal. For me it was the tiniest of inconveniences at the time. And since getting some airpods, I don't even give it a second thought now. The presence of the wire itself was the biggest inconvenience, not the shape of the connector on the end.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2018)

Back on topic. What’s cheap about these headphones at $30 by the way?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Back on topic. What’s cheap about these headphones at $30 by the way?


I could be wrong but I suspect they're going to sound better than most USB-C earphones for the price. At least that's what the reviewer thought.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 17, 2018)

I moved to cheap wireless headphones, this last couple of months. 
I don't think I'll go back.

I charge them about once a week.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Back on topic. What’s cheap about these headphones at $30 by the way?


$30 for a decent sounding pair of headphones _is_ reasonably cheap nowadays.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> I moved to cheap wireless headphones, this last couple of months.
> I don't think I'll go back.
> 
> I charge them about once a week.


I'm glad they're working for you, but I'm on the road a lot and I'd be royally fucked off to have my earphones conk out when I'm on a long journey, especially if I'm trying to learn songs or need to relax...


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm glad they're working for you, but I'm on the road a lot and I'd be royally fucked off to have my earphones conk out when I'm on a long journey, especially if I'm trying to learn songs or need to relax...


I get you. 
They came with a jack to connect them with a wire if the battery dies. I stopped carrying it the other day. I also have an adaptor that let's you charge and connect wired headphones at the same time. 

The one thing that's annoying is its announcements when the battery is low. About an hour before it needs to, every 5 mins. 
I guess that's cool s it was cheap.


----------



## Cid (Oct 18, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm glad they're working for you, but I'm on the road a lot and I'd be royally fucked off to have my earphones conk out when I'm on a long journey, especially if I'm trying to learn songs or need to relax...



I suppose it’s a usage thing... I listen to mine all day in a workshop. That means many random things for cables to get caught on. And I find wired earphones, even at their best, just don’t hang that well when you’re moving around a lot. Also for me component wear is a big issue - 8+ hours use/day knackers cables and connections surprisingly quickly.

I don’t particularly like that it’s forced, obviously. But I’m glad I’ve switched over... and clearly I can still use my wired earphones if I want to.

If I used my phone more I can imagine it being more  of a pain as obviously Bluetooth drains battery faster (though I suppose I’d just have it charging).

Long journeys seems like a non issue, I’d just carry two pairs, it’s not like I don’t have random pairs of earphones lying around. And I’ve always forgotten random things, so I’m pretty systematic about making sure I have what I need.

It is a trade off, but Bluetooth headphones are just better in terms of comfort, and I think we gravitate towards that advantage over many others.


----------



## cheesethief (Oct 18, 2018)

I'll tell you one distinct _disadvantage_ of bluetooth earphones... I've got some that I use at work, they're dinky little earbud things, the only reason I opt for them is that I use a keyboard all day long and having dangling wires when typing drives me to distraction. I listen to ambient trancy stuff on Spotify from my phone, mainly to drown out annoying colleagues & reduce the desire I have to stab them in their loud mouths. So far so good. Then... my mobile rings... I instinctively take the earbuds out... pick up the phone... put it to my ear... say "Hello? Hello? Is there anybody there? I can't hear you? Is this thing working?"... Then I hang up, cos you know, it was clearly one of those automated spamming things... Then I remember that the earbuds are still bluetoothed to my phone... FUCKING FUCKING FUCK FUCK. 

In days of yore I'd be using wired headphones, which I'd instinctively yank out when the phone rings... problem solved.


----------



## Cid (Oct 18, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> I'll tell you one distinct _disadvantage_ of bluetooth earphones... I've got some that I use at work, they're dinky little earbud things, the only reason I opt for them is that I use a keyboard all day long and having dangling wires when typing drives me to distraction. I listen to ambient trancy stuff on Spotify from my phone, mainly to drown out annoying colleagues & reduce the desire I have to stab them in their loud mouths. So far so good. Then... my mobile rings... I instinctively take the earbuds out... pick up the phone... put it to my ear... say "Hello? Hello? Is there anybody there? I can't hear you? Is this thing working?"... Then I hang up, cos you know, it was clearly one of those automated spamming things... Then I remember that the earbuds are still bluetoothed to my phone... FUCKING FUCKING FUCK FUCK.
> 
> In days of yore I'd be using wired headphones, which I'd instinctively yank out when the phone rings... problem solved.



Rtfm . Mine just comes up with options when there’s an incoming call. I’m sure there’s something you can do about it.


----------



## cheesethief (Oct 18, 2018)

Cid said:


> Rtfm . Mine just comes up with options when there’s an incoming call. I’m sure there’s something you can do about it.


It's the startle factor... phone rings, makes me jump, brain goes into autopilot, no time to think or focus on options, it's muscle memory all the way...


----------



## Cid (Oct 18, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> It's the startle factor... phone rings, makes me jump, brain goes into autopilot, no time to think or focus on options, it's muscle memory all the way...



Yeah, it has caught me out but think it defaults to phone now. Actually another annoying thing is that some alert sounds seem to have volume disproportionate to what I’m listening to. Though this seems to be weirdly unpredictable...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 26, 2018)

I get by day to day with some bluetooth adapters, but I'd really like some wired ones for holidays and stuff, when I'm listening to tunes and on the move on long journeys etc...... Whats good these days (for like £10/15)?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2018)

sim667 said:


> I get by day to day with some bluetooth adapters, but I'd really like some wired ones for holidays and stuff, when I'm listening to tunes and on the move on long journeys etc...... Whats good these days (for like £10/15)?


I really rate the Monster Beats ones you can pick up on ebay for around a tenner

Genuine Monster Beats by Dr Dre URBEATS In Ear Headphones Earphone Black / White  | eBay


----------



## sim667 (Oct 26, 2018)

editor said:


> I really rate the Monster Beats ones you can pick up on ebay for around a tenner
> 
> Genuine Monster Beats by Dr Dre URBEATS In Ear Headphones Earphone Black / White  | eBay



Thanks.... for a tenner I'd give those a go...
Althoguh I've always been adverse to buying beats out principal.....


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Thanks.... for a tenner I'd give those a go...
> Althoguh I've always been adverse to buying beats out principal.....


Yeah but when they're so bloody cheap (I think the line flopped), I'm not so bothered. They're not the toughest of earphones but the bass is great.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 26, 2018)

Its the type with the rubbery ear tips which block out all external noise, and I can't be dealing with them. I lose all my spatial awareness and can hear myself breathing.


----------



## maomao (Oct 26, 2018)

I would prefer wired headphones but on my last three phones (two Sonys and a Blackberry) the headphone socket has become fucked and crackly within a few months of buying. So I gave in and bought bluetooth headphones (the Taotronic ones someone posted up page) thinking at least I wouldn't have the old problem with wired headphones where they die in a few months because the connection at the jack fail. But no, they get exactly the same fault after a few months when the wire fails at the junction with the battery/control box. Totally fucked off with all headphones at the moment and not sure what to waste my money on next. I can't bear public transport without them though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 26, 2018)

maomao said:


> I would prefer wired headphones but on my last three phones (two Sonys and a Blackberry) the headphone socket has become fucked and crackly within a few months of buying. So I gave in and bought bluetooth headphones (the Tsaotronic ones someone posted up page) thinking at least I wouldn't have the old problem with wired headphones where they die in a few months because the connection at the jack fail. But no, they get exactly the same fault after a few months when the wire fails at the junction with the battery/control box. Totally fucked off with all headphones at the moment and not sure what to waste my money on next. I can't bear public transport without them though.



Airpods have no wires and I am personally very happy with them. They can be used on non Apple devices too.


----------



## maomao (Oct 26, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Airpods have no wires and I am personally very happy with them. They can be used on non Apple devices too.


Won't buy Apple headphones. I'm convinced they deliberately make them leaky in order to make people notice them. For people sensitive to certain kinds of noise (autistic and/or misophonic) this is absolute fucking torture. It's almost exclusively Apple headphones that do this. I would happily stab every person in the Apple headphone R&D department in the face. They have tortured me for hours.


----------



## maomao (Oct 26, 2018)

And they're also £120! Fuck right off! I seriously doubt I could keep a pair for the two years they'd need to be more cost effective than the cheap ones that break every 3-4 months.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2018)

maomao said:


> Won't buy Apple headphones. I'm convinced they deliberately make them leaky in order to make people notice them. For people sensitive to certain kinds of noise (autistic and/or misophonic) this is absolute fucking torture. It's almost exclusively Apple headphones that do this. I would happily stab every person in the Apple headphone R&D department in the face. They have tortured me for hours.


Plus they look absolutely fucking ridiculous.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 26, 2018)

maomao said:


> Won't buy Apple headphones. I'm convinced they deliberately make them leaky in order to make people notice them. For people sensitive to certain kinds of noise (autistic and/or misophonic) this is absolute fucking torture. It's almost exclusively Apple headphones that do this. I would happily stab every person in the Apple headphone R&D department in the face. They have tortured me for hours.



Sorry to hear that. I didn't realise they cause a lot of leakage. Personally I like that they let in a lot of external sounds so I don't completely lose all sense of space and outside noise when I'm on the streets or on the bus.

I just don't like the rubbery ones which block out everything and amplify your own internal breathing sounds. I tried those Beats X ones with the neck cable in between and didn't like them the moment I tried them.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 26, 2018)

maomao said:


> I would prefer wired headphones but on my last three phones (two Sonys and a Blackberry) the headphone socket has become fucked and crackly within a few months of buying. So I gave in and bought bluetooth headphones (the Taotronic ones someone posted up page) thinking at least I wouldn't have the old problem with wired headphones where they die in a few months because the connection at the jack fail. But no, they get exactly the same fault after a few months when the wire fails at the junction with the battery/control box. Totally fucked off with all headphones at the moment and not sure what to waste my money on next. I can't bear public transport without them though.



What on earth do you do whilst wearing them?


----------



## maomao (Oct 26, 2018)

cybershot said:


> What on earth do you do whilst wearing them?


Fuck all. Sit on tubes and walk around. Seriously, I look after my stuff most of the time.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 7, 2018)

editor said:


> I really rate the Monster Beats ones you can pick up on ebay for around a tenner
> 
> Genuine Monster Beats by Dr Dre URBEATS In Ear Headphones Earphone Black / White  | eBay



I got a pair of these off this recommendation. Way better than my stinky apple ones. Nice one. 

If you are an apple person make sure you get the ibeats, not the urbeats.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 7, 2018)

I don't think I could ever get something with a cable running between the two earphones ever again, nor anything with those rubbery outside-world-noise excluding tips.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 7, 2018)

I have yet to experience this brave new world but once I do I'll probably never look back. Skint though so £10 refurbs it is.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't think I could ever get something with... those rubbery outside-world-noise excluding tips.


Whereas I don't think I could use anything else. Hear the tunes, not the crap


----------



## strung out (Nov 7, 2018)

Having a cable tethering both ends of my bluetooth headphones to each other is massively important to me. I often just want to take them off for a moment while I'm walking along, and being able to let them hang around my neck is great.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 7, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Whereas I don't think I could use anything else. Hear the tunes, not the crap



I hear myself breathing and blocking all outside noise makes me feel slightly vulnerable on the streets


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Whereas I don't think I could use anything else. Hear the tunes, not the crap


Those hard plastic earphones - like the Apple ones* - are hateful. Awful noise and uncomfortable.

*and other leading brands


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Those hard plastic earphones - like the Apple ones* - are hateful. Awful noise and uncomfortable.
> 
> *and other leading brands


I think that's just down to the shape of your ears vs. the shell. I find the Apple ones not too bad, and have an old pair of Sony ones that fit nicely too.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 7, 2018)

The Apple ones really hurt in my left ear only after about 45 mins. I must have an odd shaped earhole.


----------

